# How does your hedgehog sleep?



## Pandemonium (Jul 27, 2013)

My little girl likes to sleep in her crocodile! She sleeps on her back with her legs pushing against the sides of the crocodile! I tried taking a picture of what she looked like inside but she's half covered in fleece and its too dark! Share any of your hedgehogs funny sleeping moments!:lol:


----------



## Sonics1AndOnlyGirl (May 25, 2013)

Sonic will only sleep under his liner. Not in an igloo, sleep bag, or shoebox. Next I'm gonna see if he might like a tunnel to sleep in.


----------



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

My hedgehog slept under a igloo and under his liner.


----------



## verucacherry (Jun 18, 2013)

Peebs sleeps in the normal spots, igloo, sleep sack...but it is how she sleeps that gets me. She refuses to ever splat, or sleep on her stomach in any way. She is always on her side, looking like a little bean. Never curled up much, just a side sleepin' hog!


----------



## Matthew (Jul 12, 2013)

My hedgehog always sleeps in his igloo. Never anywhere else. A few occasions he sleeps on me but he knows where sleep will come to him because whenever i set him in his cage, he goes right to that igloo


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

Usually curled on his side in his igloo. My favorite is when he is sleeping inside my shirt, he will sometimes sleep, nose up or nose down, with his body nearly vertical! It is silly.


----------



## Pandemonium (Jul 27, 2013)

Haha that's adorable!!


----------



## Alllex (Aug 9, 2013)

Potato will sleep in any dark place he could find. He's usually face down or on his side and is also curled into like a half ball. When I take him out and he's looking for a dark area, I like putting him in one of my shirts and he chews on it a little before knocking out

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

Also, several times he has fallen asleep with a foot or two sticking out of my shirt! It is extremely adorable and I just want to nom his little paws!

The first two pics were taken a few minutes apart - he hung out that like for a bit, then tucked his head inside to nap. He kicked his feet a few times in his sleep. The last pic I took about three minutes ago. He's currently splatted on my chest, eyes half-open, just hanging out.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Current position:








Ha!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## darthvader (Jul 15, 2013)

Juliet likes to sleep on her side curled up in a ball or splat but as many times i have seen her asleep on me or when she is in her cage or finds a spot when she is running around, i have never seen her sleep with her eyes closed.... don't know if she doesn't close her eyes, or if i just haven't seen it. I always thought it was cute


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

Idk... My hedgie likes to sleep in a ball with her nose stuck out.  I seen her 'splat' once but that's about it. She usually sleeps as shown in the picture.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Piglet usually just curls up and sleeps in a ball, but when I have him at work with me I either have a delightful view of his bum, or he falls asleep watching me work. 

He also loves crawling up the inside of my shirt until he's partway in the arm and positions himself until he's made a comfy little hammock and he just hangs there.

View attachment 8889


View attachment 8897


----------

